# The Poodle Belly Dancer and other looks



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are some more of the belly dancer and some of another look. 

Kids and dogs are truly the best combination.


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Katie is a girl after my own heart! I just love those pictures!

When my Piper is older and doesn't want to eat everything, I will be doing lots of that kind of thing.  I tried to get a photo of her wearing a lei but she just tried to eat it. I'm thinking all kinds of wonderful things to dress her up in. LOL


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

cute!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Poodles are sooo patient!!! And do love to dress up  So cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!! OMG! These are too funny. Katie is quite the creative little character, and those four footed girls make my heart smile. They are so patient and kind hearted. Give Betty a big smooch from me and tell her that her other Mama said she is a very good girl!


----------



## TabbyMom (Jun 6, 2011)

LOVED these pictures!!!! It reminded me of when I was a little girl and we used to dress up my little toy poodle all the time. We would put her in the little baby bed. She would lay there until my mom came to rescue her! Poodles are the best!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OMG! That looks like so much fun! Your daughter is adorable and so is Betty Jo. Sometimes I wish I was a child again so I could play with such abandon._


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Geneva77 said:


> Katie is a girl after my own heart! I just love those pictures!
> 
> When my Piper is older and doesn't want to eat everything, I will be doing lots of that kind of thing.  I tried to get a photo of her wearing a lei but she just tried to eat it. I'm thinking all kinds of wonderful things to dress her up in. LOL


Betty Jo and Jenny have long experience with being dressed up. Katie (and sometimes the boys too!) have been working on it since they were puppies. They are really good about it. I get a big laugh out of it too.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Poodles are sooo patient!!! And do love to dress up  So cute!





ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> LOL!!! OMG! These are too funny. Katie is quite the creative little character, and those four footed girls make my heart smile. They are so patient and kind hearted. Give Betty a big smooch from me and tell her that her other Mama said she is a very good girl!


Thanks everyone

Betty Jo was so patient. I did get a few of those "help me looks" but mainly she stood sat and walked around modeling the latest creation as if she was on a runway. It was so cute. 

Katie was such a laugh. She'd often tell me don't look yet she's not ready. Then you'd hear look mom she's ready now. She was having so much fun getting new looks by rearranging the same clothes. 

Cherie Betty Jo sends lots of kisses back you're way.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Trillium said:


> I did get a few of those "help me looks"


LOL, Trillium. I'll just bet u did. 

But little girls and their dogs??? That's the kinda thing that grandfathers love to watch . . . and have a chuckle. Cute pix. Thanx... 

And after all, my guy has his own, custom fitted baseball cap. :hat:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

TabbyMom said:


> LOVED these pictures!!!! It reminded me of when I was a little girl and we used to dress up my little toy poodle all the time. We would put her in the little baby bed. She would lay there until my mom came to rescue her! Poodles are the best!!!


Thanks I have to agree poodles are great. They have so much patience with my kids and will cuddle and play with them for hours. Earlier that day the kids were watching tv with spoos on their laps. Everyone was happy.

Then again they do love to snuggle and watch tv with any family member. I just took this of my husband and the girls "watching tv" (or maybe sleeping) together.


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

My daughter used to dress our mini pin. He seemed to just love it. He went through several outfits a day. She even made him a couple of outfits with her sewing machine. I never could get over how still he would be and he had this big grin on his face and strutted his stuff afterward. Now, our cocker, on the other hand absolutely hated to be dressed. Kelsey learned rather quickly that that was NOT Holly's thing. Love the belly dancing outfit on Betty Jo.


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

Forgot to mention that the last pose where she is stretching is the best. My kids got a kick out of the pictures. Thanks for posting them.

Kristy


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Ahaha!! That's so cute!! Who needs a Build-a-bear when you have a Poodle. 

Love the "watching TV" pictures too! I know that scene too well, except with Toys and minis, lol!


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Love,love,love the pics!!Too cute,both of them!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone Katie does love to cuddle and dress her poodles. She had some new looks for both Betty Jo and Jenny tonight and I thought I'd add them.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That is one patient poodle! Very cute- perhaps they can both do Halloween as belly dancers and get twice the treats.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

That is just too cute! Now I want a girl Poodle so my granddaughter can dress her up,lol!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ha,ha,ha! I think Katie is a frustrated stylist! Pretty easy to see what her favourite colour is. The look on Betty's face in the last pictures is priceless!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Waaaaay better than a Life-sized Barbie Doll!!! :lol: Very cute pictures and wonderfully patient pups!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Ha,ha,ha! I think Katie is a frustrated stylist! Pretty easy to see what her favourite colour is. The look on Betty's face in the last pictures is priceless!


When I ask Katie what she wants to be when she grows up she tells me she wants to be a hairdresser and a dog groomer. Maybe she'll develop a line of dog clothing too. 

Its funny she rarely plays with dolls but loves to play dress up with her poodles. Maybe its all the licks she gets on the side lol.


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

I love this thread!! ROFL Hilarious and so cute! Your poodles are so patient,and look like they are having a ball! I just know this is how it's going to be in our home with our poodle, my daughters love to dress up too, and adding a girl poodle to the mix is going to be so fun!


----------

